# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Isala Klinieken (Sophia)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Isala Klinieken (Sophia)
Dokter van Heesweg 2
Zwolle

Bezoek de website van Isala Klinieken


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Isala Klinieken.*

----------


## Nikky278

In 2005 ben ik in het Sophia geopereerd. Mijn ervaring is erg positief. Ik ben erg fijn te woord gestaan en kon op elk moment vragen wat ik wilde weten, zonder dat iemand me het gevoel gaf dat ik lastig of wat dan ook was. 
Er was regelmatig controle om te kijken of alles nog in orde en naar wens was. 
Ook toen ik naar het toilet moest, wat lastig was omdat ik met drains vast lag aan het bed, en ik weigerde op zo'n rijdend toilet-stoel-geval te gaan zitten of een pot onder mijn achterste geschoven te krijgen op een gedeelde kamer, stond er telkens iemand klaar om de flessen van de drains netjes in te pakken en mij in een rolstoel naar het toilet te brengen. Om daar vervolgens netjes te wachten tot ik weer klaar was om terug naar de kamer gereden te worden.

Het enige jammere was dat ik, toen ik afgetekend moest worden en ik met de zuster te voet naar die kamer was gegaan, ik terug moest, omdat ik per se op het ziekenhuisbed daarheen gereden moest worden. Beetje onzinnig leek mij, aangezien ik daarna toch weer terug moest naar mijn kamer, omdat ik niet meteen geopereerd zou worden. Maar ja, dat was het beleid daar...
En het eten was niet echt wat je noemt lekker, maar goed, dat is in ieder ziekenhuis he hahaha 

Xx

----------

